# Waterfront RV spot for rent near Bayou Vista



## SaltyFowl (Nov 19, 2014)

RV space for rent just north of Bayou Vista. One concrete pad available on individual lot. Located on the canal so you can bring your boat. Both 30 and 50 amp available. 
Close to store, restaurant, bait camp and good fishing. 

$900 per month all bills paid 

Call or text 281-850-6370 for reservation


----------

